# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Создание новой (чистой) базы.

## Mulex

Доброго времени суток, имеется измененная конфигурация и требуется создать чистую базу. Делаю все по старинке через 1cv7.md ... Но после успешного создания новой базы остается название старой базы и пути для резервного и в error вылазит вот такая хрень:
Т.Записать("D:\1C_Server"+ДляКопи  +".bat"); 
{Глобальный модуль(2223)}: Неверное имя файла!
Т1.Записать("D:\1C_Paket"+ДляКопи  +".bat");
{Глобальный модуль(2237)}: Неверное имя файла

СКРИН - https://radikal.ru/lfp/b.radikal.ru/...3f8b9t.jpg/htm

База полностью пустая, в Сведениях о организации пусто но все равно вылазит ПО РИТМ в заголовке и ошибки .... Как исправить?

----------


## Mulex

РЕШЕНО ..... Через конфигуратор открываем Глобальный модуль и ищем строки Т.Записать, а далее удаляем не нужное!

----------

